# RN, CPC-A looking for first job



## Ccgerson (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm an RN with 19 years clinical experience, am newly CPC-A certified.  Any advice/ suggestions regarding companies that are willing to hire entry level coders or auditors, particularly with clinical experience?
 Thank you!


----------



## Haroldcolb (Sep 16, 2015)

If you work for a hospital or hospital system, try the revenue cycle department.  Nurse Coders are in demand in assisting with clinical denials and RAC appeals.  Also, look for positions by offered by the large health insurers. GO online to the big payors and search their career openings.

A Jeannine Colby, RN, CPC


----------



## tmlbwells (Sep 17, 2015)

Where are you located?

Mary Wells, CPC, CPMA, RCC


----------



## Ccgerson (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm located in Lancaster, PA.  I would strongly prefer remote work.


----------



## Ccgerson (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you for the information regarding nurse coders in demand for clinical appeals and RAC audits.  For various reasons,  I really need to find remote work.  I'm not sure if hospital systems and large payors will hire remote workers.  In searching so far, it doesn't seem like that's the case .


----------



## sheardmd (Sep 19, 2015)

I work full time for T-Systems Rev Cycle Plus and I believe that they will hire a CPC-A if you are an RN.  I know they are looking to hire 5-6 FT w/benefits coders right now.  And this is remote.


----------

